# For Sale: Set of Corvette Tail Lights



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll let the picture do the talking….


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

uhh the tail logo is in good shape too.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Aside from a little body work, what else is wrong with it? LOL


----------



## KevinH (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh, that'll buff out. No problem.


----------



## japanesewoodworker (Jan 16, 2010)

How much did you want for the 4 lights ?

LOL


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

They probably had to use a shovel to pick up the driver..


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yep, driver said to be texting…..


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, cant see how driver survived that. Too bad for car and driver. Only good news is…trucker probably unharmed.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Probably texting while driving


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Ha ha ha…good one !!


----------

